# Autofest



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Coming to a town near me. You heard it here first

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1839162#post1839162




rember lightning fest .Its now gone being replaced by Autofest

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=175435


Drag racing?
Custom contests?
and more?
See full detail in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Hopefully something will be added for the slot crowd.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I threw my 2 cents in over there


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

dlw said:


> Hopefully something will be added for the slot crowd.


You bet we will be a main part of the fest .If you have never been to one its great fun! I just figured it out before the official word was to be let out.LOTS of details to come I am SURE!

At past fests they have had 

Go deal slot pricing
fest slot car 
Slot custom contests
Slot DRAG RACING
race against TL on a slot road track.plus lots more.


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

mrwillysgasser said:


> I just figured it out before the official word was to be let out.LOTS of details to come I am SURE!


Hey Kev,
after reading the available details,I think you did stumble across something,great detective work!,let's hope it all pans out.those shows that combined diecast and slots were excellent in my opinion.ahh,the old days...

:wave:


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Hey that's a great idea! I hope somebody gets to work on all this soon. Anybody know a viable slot vendor that should be considered for heading up the slot activities? You know if there was something like that in the works. I'm just saying, you know, what if and all?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Hey that's a great idea! I hope somebody gets to work on all this soon. Anybody know a viable slot vendor that should be considered for heading up the slot activities? You know if there was something like that in the works. I'm just saying, you know, what if and all?



You could ask Jeff Clemence of MOTORCITY TOYZ. Maybe he could be availible. He sells alot of Autoworld's product. Randy.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm working on a protable drag strip. I could probably bring it if Goose isn't doing anything.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

A/FX Nut said:


> You could ask Jeff Clemence of MOTORCITY TOYZ. Maybe he could be availible. He sells alot of Autoworld's product. Randy.


Exactly who I suggested to Mark. Jeff is a great guy.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I thank everyone for the chance to be apart of this but due to family issue, I am unable to help at this time. 

Back on January 11, our second daughter was born 1 1/2 months early. We have been in and out of the hospital since - with every problem know and unknow to man. 

My wife has taken leave from her job (with no pay) and I am working as many hours as I can around all the doctors visits and trips to the hospital. We are keeping together and fighting the fight....

I thank everyone that has sents emails and prayers....

PS I will be traveling to the Mid West slot car show in Indiana on April 22, 2007 and Richfield, OH slot car show on May 6, 2007.

Regards,


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Back on January 11, our second daughter was born 1 1/2 months early. We have been in and out of the hospital since - with every problem know and unknow to man.
> 
> 
> I thank everyone that has sents emails and ....prayers
> ...


Add my prayers to the list!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> I thank everyone that has sents emails and prayers....
> 
> PS I will be traveling to the Mid West slot car show in Indiana on April 22, 2007 and Richfield, OH slot car show on May 6, 2007.
> 
> Regards,


 You and your family will be in our prayers! I look forward to buying alot from you at the Mid west show like I did at the Mr Coney show last year in IL. thanks for the great deals


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

In the post from Macs little cars :

Autofest September 7th & 8th in South Bend Indiana! Its starting to come out now we need to know where in South Bend!

big question 

.FEST SLOT?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Add my prayers to the list!



Same here. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

There HAS to be an event slot car. There just HAS to be.


Look for details to be released next week.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Look for details to be released next week.


hey its next week now?


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Should be a Tuesday release of info. Dinner is limited to 100 this year so there will be a sense of urgency since hopefully there is interest from both the slot guys AND the die-cast guys and everybody knows the contents of the Dinner bag are often valued four fold over the Dinner cost.


----------

